# Can you get implantation bleeding on the day before your period?



## Sairy83

Hi All,
I'm quite new at ttc. Today should be my first day of my second period since we've been ttc. Its normally really heavy and painful but so far I haven't had any blood, just spotting and cramps but no where near as bad as usual.
Could this just be a light period or implantation bleeding?
I've been getting so many pregnancy symptoms recently its confusing!


----------



## DragonMummy

I doubt it hun - it normally happens in the middle of ov and af. It sounds more like youre about to get hit by the witch: - I hope I'm wrong though!


----------



## kessutripp

I don't think so either. I know my periods aren't all like each other and I constantly find myself wondering as well... All you can do hun is wait and see now.


----------



## Capsicum

I got pregnant in March 2008 (and subsequently miscarried) and I remember getting a small spot of brownish blood on my underwear at the time I was due on. I remember thinking "that's it then" but my period never came and I had a BFP. 

I'm not sure whether this was late implantation bleeding, but it might have been?

All the best,
Su.


----------



## Clo

I think you can have implantation the day before AF is due - isn't that how come some people don't realise they are pregnant because they have implantation bleeding when AF is due and think that it is AF?! x


----------



## Csunshine013

Clo said:


> I think you can have implantation the day before AF is due - isn't that how come some people don't realise they are pregnant because they have implantation bleeding when AF is due and think that it is AF?! x

I totally agree with this. There are ladies that do get this and don't think they are pg because of it. FXD 

:thumbup:


----------



## Ilovemysoldier

You can DEFINATLY get implantation the day or around the day your period is due. There are hundreds of examples on the internet. 
Sounds v.promising with the symptoms too.
Do a test- you'd get an accurate result now- goodluck
xx


----------



## Sairy83

Its definately AF this month :(. Really thought I was getting pregnancy symptoms so a bit disappointed. Its heavy and painful too :(..
Ah well, better luck next month I hope!


----------



## Ilovemysoldier

Goodluck for next time!!
xx


----------



## emsiee

Yes you can. Some people get spotting around the time AF would show...most of the time though, i think its AF starting but it is possible.

Good Luck!


----------



## desiree1970

Some women don't experience implantation bleeding and others don't notice it. It's also possible to mistake implantation bleeding for a period. If this happens, you might not realize that you're pregnant


----------

